# MEV '65 Impala... I LOVE this thing...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I agonized for a long time about spending 40 bucks on a slot car body. But I had to have it because I have a 1:1 '65. Last weekend at a show, I broke down and bought it. I was not disappointed...





































--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

That's a nice piece. I haven't purchased any yet but the detail warrants another look. I've never seen one that close-up. Is it light green? 

I had a 1/1 car also. It was a wagon. The fuel tank on those are attatched with straps and fixed behind the rear wheel in a well behind the rear 1/4. The straps rusted and the tank fell out :freak:! I was on the road when it happened, so I just jacked the car up and took it the rest of the way out and set it in the spare-tire well under the rear floor hatch. I ran a fuel line through the well. I drove it like that for two years! It was comical when it was time to refuel because I had to roll down the back window and stick the nozzle through there. No worries--except I was always paranoid that someone was going to light-up a smoke.......BOOM!  

Thanks for sharing the pics.
cheers!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

boss9 said:


> That's a nice piece. I haven't purchased any yet but the detail warrants another look. I've never seen one that close-up. Is it light green?
> 
> I had a 1/1 car also. It was a wagon. The fuel tank on those are attatched with straps and fixed behind the rear wheel in a well behind the rear 1/4. The straps rusted and the tank fell out ! I was on the road when it happened, so I just jacked the car up and took it the rest of the way out and set it in the spare-tire well under the rear floor hatch. I ran a fuel line through the well. I drove it like that for two years! It was comical when it was time to refuel because I had to roll down the back window and stick the nozzle through there. No worries--except I was always paranoid that someone was going to light-up a smoke.......BOOM!
> 
> ...


Phil,
You are Da Man. (I think) :freak: :drunk: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that is one fine '65........ I absolutely love the MEV bodies....but like you said the price scares me a bit........but the quality is top notch... :wave:


----------

